# Happy 2nd birthday Karma!



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

I can't believe she turns 2 today. She has been such a great companion and is always so dang entertaining. :grin2::birthday:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Karma she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Karma! Great name BTW...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Karma , You are very pretty


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for the well wishes. We think she's pretty spectacular ourselves. She got to enjoy a birthday cheeseburger!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday gorgeous!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy second birthday to pretty Karma!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ADoubleJ (Sep 17, 2017)

Happy belated birthday, Karma!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated birthday Karma . You are very pretty.


----------

